# What have you found in the gulf?



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Scenario: Your going out diving in the gulf, cruising along to your destination, and something pops up on your bottom machine. You stop the boat, suit up, and drop down.

Question: What are some things that you have found scuba diving in the gulf? Have you guys seen some old car bodies down there? 55 gallon drums? If so, how much fish were on them?


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Dove on what ended up being a bait ball that marked up on the bottom machine before. 

Other than that, have run across spots and dove them only to find out later they were public spots that had moved a bit due to hurricanes.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

You name it, its down there. Tanks(storage), cars, tires, boats, buses, dumpsters, planes, washers,etc. Most of the good stuff you can't put down anymoreand it wasn'tstuff that hurt anything.

Chris


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Old ship wrecks. Crashed aircraft with pilots, Crashed aircraft without pilots,Recently sunk boat without drowned occupents, fishing poles, Dive gear, And many many Anchors


----------



## porkyp (Nov 5, 2008)

did ya get the crabs off the bodies? they outta be fat


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

If that comment was made as a joke it is not funny, I too have had to deal with recoveries and its nothingto joke about....its not funny at all,but its even more disrespectful.....


----------



## porkyp (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm sorry if I offended anyone I truly am. I meant it as trying to be humerous but apperantly I failed. I am a retired police officer with over 25 years and have seen it all from burned up bodies to rotten bodies. Sometimes if you do not have a little humor it will get to you. Again I am truly sorry and promise to do better,especially around thin skinned people.


----------



## CrazyPFD (May 7, 2008)

I thought it was humerous. I guess that seems to be a bad thing.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I founda 100 year old anchor a few years ago and now it resides in my back yard.


----------

